# UVB light



## Kelepingon (Mar 1, 2010)

I decided I wanted a long Fluorescent UV lamp and get a bulb for the basking spot. Does anyone know which brand of lamps are best for UVB and a good basking bulb for my setup. The tank is 16" tall but with Mulch will be around 12-13".

I read somewhere that with a long lamp that covers the cage I could always give my GU UVB and then set a spot for basking if he wants to. I just want to know if that's a good idea or should I just a bulb that's 2 in one(heat and UV)?


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 1, 2010)

You can get a UVB tube light that covers the whole cage and then have a basking spot separate, as you said. I would just suggest making sure that the basking spot also has the uvb light shining over it because he will probably spend the majority of his time there.

Of course the other alternative would be MVB.

I recommend getting the Reptisun 10.0 if you go the tube route. Petmountain or R and T Pet Supply (online stores) have really great prices on them.


----------



## Kelepingon (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, in the case I will just get a 100 watt mega-ray and a UV lamp to cover the hole cage=p.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2010)

> The tank is 16" tall but with Mulch will be around 12-13".



I wouldnt put the mulch that high in such a short tank, for one the temps would get very hot and he might get burned. and with 3-4" it might be cramped in there.


----------



## Kelepingon (Mar 1, 2010)

Haha I mean I'm putting around 4inch of mulch and there is a 12-13inch from the mulch to the top. My bad...


----------



## reptastic (Mar 1, 2010)

lol oh ok then that would be good! but i have read that xterra solar glo are really good and they only cost $25 + shipping @ reptilesupply.com


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2010)

I am an advocate of using UVB fluorescent bulbs and a standard (non-UV) bulb for heatÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

This way the Tegu can get the benefits of UVB everywhere in the tankÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

If the only UVB source is the heat lamp, then when the Tegu feels it needs UVB but does not feel it needs heat, it is forced to overheat or go without UVBÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

I have been using this approach for the almost two years IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ve had my Tegu and I do not find she spends most of her time baskingÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ I find she spends more time directly beneath the UVB light than she does beneath the heat lampÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Toby_H said:


> I am an advocate of using UVB fluorescent bulbs and a standard (non-UV) bulb for heatÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦
> 
> This way the Tegu can get the benefits of UVB everywhere in the tankÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦
> 
> ...



That is also a good point. I felt the same way before but I found that my tegu tends to just bask all day so I guess it depends on the tegu.


----------



## new2gu (Mar 14, 2010)

where is a good place to get a UVB bulb to go accross the entire tank? I am planning on doing the same thing ashesc


----------



## First Time Tegu (Mar 14, 2010)

Just curious but can you over do it with UVB? I have a Reptisun 10.0 and 2x ZooMed PowerSun bulbs for the two basking spots.


----------

